# Elmer's Geared #5



## weez (Nov 1, 2013)

Here is the start of my build of Elmer's geared.  This is my favorite of Elmer's.  I have put off building this one because of the cost of the gears but I came to the realization that they will most likely not get any cheaper and I knew that I would definitely build this one someday.  When making the base I screwed up and countersunk the wrong side so it looks like I will be building a mirrored version.


----------



## Inky Engines (Nov 2, 2013)

Weez

Oops, but at least its easily sorted!

 [IMG]http://i1157.photobucket.com/albums/p594/InkyEngines/CIMG4872_zps4c502ab4.jpg[/IMG]

Good luck with the rest of the build.

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## weez (Nov 2, 2013)

Inky Engines said:


> Weez
> 
> Oops, but at least its easily sorted!
> 
> ...



If only it were that easy.


----------



## weez (Nov 2, 2013)

Part #2 done.  Here is the foot.


----------



## vascon2196 (Nov 2, 2013)

Great job so far! This was my 3rd engine build overall which was a few years back...it runs on a breath of air but it has a few boo-boo's. One day I'll make another but it will look like jewelry.

I'm looking forward to seeing your approach!


----------



## weez (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is the rear bearing.


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 11, 2013)

Great start. Great pics. Keep em coming


----------



## weez (Nov 11, 2013)

Here is the front bearing.


----------



## weez (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is the crankshaft.


----------



## vascon2196 (Nov 15, 2013)

Looking good...keep it going...


----------



## weez (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is the start of the cylinder.


----------



## weez (Nov 17, 2013)

Now over to the mill to drill and tap all the screw holes, and drill and mill the steam passages.


----------



## weez (Nov 17, 2013)

And finally milling the two sides and rounding the corner.


----------



## weez (Nov 24, 2013)

Got a few more parts completed.  Here are the piston, cylinder heads, and valve plates.


----------



## weez (Nov 26, 2013)

Up next is the steam chest.


----------



## weez (Nov 29, 2013)

Here is the valve rod.


----------



## weez (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is the valve.  This is about the smallest sized piece that I care to make.  It seems as though the smaller the piece is, the longer it takes to make.


----------



## dreeves (Nov 30, 2013)

Weez, Great looking build. I got this engine about 85% complete till I priced the ring gear . Look forward to seeing it complete.

Dave


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 30, 2013)

Weez,
Great effort man.  



> It seems as though the smaller the piece is, the longer it takes to make.



That's sooooooooo true.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## weez (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys.  Dreeves, yes the internal gear is very pricey, but this engine is too interesting not to make and you can be sure that the price of the gear will only go up.

Here is the eccentric strap.  I opted to make it out of one piece, instead of two pieces soldered together.


----------



## weez (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is the gear arm.


----------



## vascon2196 (Dec 2, 2013)

Weez...I like the approach you took with this part. Much simpler than how I did it. Thanks for posting these pics...great progression of a great engine build.


----------



## weez (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Vascon, glad you are enjoying the build.

Here are the two pack nuts.  There aren't many parts left to make.  Hopefully I will have a runner this weekend.


----------



## weez (Dec 4, 2013)

Here is the eccentric, valve nut, spacers, and piston rod screw.  I did an inventory of the parts and all that is left is the flywheel and modifying the two purchased gears.


----------



## weez (Dec 5, 2013)

I here is the orbiting gear.  I didn't want to clamp on the teeth of the gear so I bored a hole in a aluminum block the same size as the OD of the gear, cut a slit in it, and clamped it in the four jaw chuck.


----------



## weez (Dec 8, 2013)

Here is how I drilled the holes in the internal gear.  I turned a boss the same size as the ID of the gear, centered on a square piece of aluminum.  I clamped the piece in the mill vise, and used an edge finder the locate the center.  After clamping the gear on the fixture, I used my digital readouts to locate the holes.


----------



## weez (Dec 8, 2013)

I usually don't deviate from the plans much, but I wanted to do something different with the flywheel as the plans have the same flywheel as my grasshopper.  Here is what I came up with.  I got the idea for how to hold the stock in the lathe to turn the OD from someone on this forum but I can't remember who.  It works great provided you don't take too deep of cut.

I now have all the parts made.  I still need to polish them up a little before assembly.  This is my least favorite job but I don't get too crazy with a high polish.  I just knock off the machining marks.  I don't know how Rivergypsy gets such a good polish without going insane.


----------



## steam58 (Dec 8, 2013)

looks very nice


----------



## vascon2196 (Dec 9, 2013)

Very cool!!!


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 9, 2013)

Weez, I have been out for a while and fell behind on a lot going on here sure did miss this group, going through to catch up, really like your build and the photo's explanations, great another one to save to file and hope to do someday, thanks for the time it takes to photo, write the article and post, appreciate.
Lathe Nut


----------



## Nicolas (Dec 12, 2013)

Great progress, I am really enjoying this thread  keep up the good work


----------



## weez (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the compliments.  It is good to know that people are enjoying the build.  I have about half of the pieces polished.  Hopefully I will finish it this weekend, although I think I said the same thing last week.


----------



## weez (Dec 14, 2013)

I got all of the polishing done.  Here is a picture of all the parts.  When starting to make an engine there seems to be so many parts.  Once they are all made there seems to be so few.  I should have a runner by the end of the day.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks good Weez.  Can't wait to see it running.

The flywheel blows me away.  Was that a CNC job?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## larry1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Weez,  I really like your engine , Also really like the flywheel.  Thank you for the good description of build and the great pictures


----------



## weez (Dec 14, 2013)

Philjoe5 said:


> Looks good Weez.  Can't wait to see it running.
> 
> The flywheel blows me away.  Was that a CNC job?
> 
> ...



Thanks Phil.  The flywheel was done on a rotary table, no CNC.  Check out post #27 to see how I did it.


----------



## weez (Dec 14, 2013)

larry1 said:


> Weez,  I really like your engine , Also really like the flywheel.  Thank you for the good description of build and the great pictures



Thank you Larry.  I am glad you are enjoying the build.  As my confidence grows, so does my willingness to share what I am doing.  Being relatively new here, at first I was intimidated by the very talented members and their amazing builds.  I soon found that there was no reason to be intimidated.  Some of the best machinists on here are very willing and eager to help beginners with simple problems.  I have only seen friendliness and positivity throughout this forum which is definitely not the norm on the internet these days.

I did get the engine all assembled and it runs great.  I am even able to run it with breath power.  I will get some pics later today.


----------



## weez (Dec 14, 2013)

Here is the finished engine.


----------



## Sshire (Dec 14, 2013)

Week
Beautifully done! Love the flywheel.
Maybe you can give up a few tips about rounding the ends of parts on the rotary table. I always seem to go a bit too far at the end. I'm very careful about watching the numbers on the table but can't seem to get it perfect.
Thanks


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 14, 2013)

weez, looks great, it really come out nice, you right they got a lot of fellows here that are good and they share that is the most wonderful part, one could look at a picture but its a whole another to show and tell us about the build and gosh the best parts are the diagrams, so thanks for the show and tell.
  Lathe Nut


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 14, 2013)

Great looking engine Weez, congratulationsThm:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## weez (Dec 15, 2013)

Sshire said:


> Week
> Beautifully done! Love the flywheel.
> Maybe you can give up a few tips about rounding the ends of parts on the rotary table. I always seem to go a bit too far at the end. I'm very careful about watching the numbers on the table but can't seem to get it perfect.
> Thanks



When rounding the ends, I set the radius slightly larger than needed.  It gives a little gap between where the radius is completely cut and the cutter hits the straight edge.  I also error on the side of coming up short as opposed to going too far.  It is easier to file a little off instead of adding material back on.


----------



## weez (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is the video of it running.
[ame]http://youtu.be/g40iBVre2k0[/ame]


----------



## vascon2196 (Dec 15, 2013)

Awesome job! Why don't you slow it down a little more why don't you..

Awesome!


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 15, 2013)

weez, great looking and a great runner, the polishing probably took as long as to build, thanks again for the sharing, Lathe Nut


----------



## weez (Dec 16, 2013)

vascon2196 said:


> Awesome job! Why don't you slow it down a little more why don't you..
> 
> Awesome!



Thanks Chris.  I'm afraid if I slow it down anymore it will start running backwards.



> weez, great looking and a great runner, the polishing probably took as long as to build, thanks again for the sharing, Lathe Nut


Thank you Lathe Nut.  The polishing didn't take too long.  Only a couple of evenings, which is about all I have patience for.  I am getting better surface finishes when machining so it only takes a little sanding with some 400 grit sandpaper to get this matte finish.


----------

